# Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung



## Koyote (25. März 2012)

*Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*

Hallo,
ich bräuchte ein Bild von einem Rechner, auf dem der Aufbau einer Wasserkühlung gut erkennbar ist. 
D.h. man sollte alle Bestandteile gut sehen können (Pumpe, Radi, AGB, Kühler).
Bitte keine externe Wasserkühlung, da könnte ich auch ein Bild von meiner eigenen machen 

Des weiteren bräuchte ich die Erlaubnis das Bild für eine Unterrichtseinheit in der Schule zu verwenden.

Hintergrundinformationen:

Ich soll für Physik in der 8. Klasse, hessisches Gymnasium eine Unterrichtseinheit über Luft- und Wasserkühlung reden und meinen Mitschülern etwas beibringen. In einem Teil meines Vortrags geht es auch um Computer. Hierzu erkläre ich die einzelnen Bestandteile und habe auch schon eine Grafik, die den Aufbau zeigt. Die Bilder der einzelnen Bestandteile habe ich von meinen eigenen Komponenten. Nun bräuchte ich aber noch ein Bild, an dem ich den Aufbau gut am eingebauten Zustand erklären kann. Im Bilderthread gibt es halt immer nur Bilder von einzelnen Teilen. 
Es sollte einfach ein sauber aufgebauter rechner sein, wo kein großes Kabelgewirr ist und der Aufbau der Wakü gut zu erkennen ist, damit man es Laien erklären kann. Deshalb sollte es auch keine externe sein, das verstehen die dann wieder alles nicht 

Wäre schön, wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. Ich dachte eigentlich, dass man im Netz was gutes findet, aber bei den Bildern weiß ich nicht, ob das für Laien gut erkennbar ist, da oft die Pumpe versteckt wird oder viel optischer schnick schnack dran ist, der Laien nur verwirrt.

Ich muss den Vortrag morgen schon halten, also macht euch ab heute Abend keine Mühe mehr, wäre schade, wenn sie umsonst wäre.

Gruß Koyote


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. März 2012)

*AW: Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*

Sieh dich doch einfach bei SysProfile um, dort findest du WaKü Bilder zu hauf.


----------



## 1821984 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*

Ist zwar nen externer Aufbau aber geht doch trotzdem oder nicht? Ich finde, die Wege kann man gut erkennen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kreislauf: AGB->Pumpe->Filter->SB->Graka->NB->SpaWa->CPU->Aquaero->Durchflussmesser->Radi->AGB


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe hier mal etwas ältere Bilder von mir wo man eigentlich alle Teile erkennt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmidde (25. März 2012)

*AW: Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde mich auch mal im Bilderthread umsehen und bei einem passenden Bild einfach den User anschreiben.


----------



## Koyote (25. März 2012)

*AW: Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*

Danke für die Bilder  Ist schon was interessantes dabei.

Wie ist es denn mit deinem Avater Schmidde? Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus!


----------



## Schmidde (25. März 2012)

*AW: Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist halt auch noch ein Teil extern


----------



## Soldat0815 (25. März 2012)

*AW: Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*

Nimm doch deinen PC mit dann können die es sich in Live anschauen


----------



## Koyote (25. März 2012)

*AW: Gut erkennbares Bild von einer Wasserkühlung*

Genau Soldat, ich hab extra nen Tisch (1m länge) Für die kiste inkl. Wakü, den nehme ich dann mit 


Danke für dein Bild Schmidde, da sieht man es am besten, da das Case gut aufgeräumt ist 
Das mit dem Extern kann ich einfach übergehen, da ja oben noch ein Radi drinne ist.

Darf ich dein Bild verwenden?


----------

